# Dart frogs and poison



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Someone asked me what gives dart frogs their toxicty in the wild. I know it's an insect (an ant?) and i can't find my articles about it. I don't remmeber, so could someone remind me?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i remember a paper about mites doing this but cant find the page on my favorites, way to many 
craig 
preatty sure it was on here though


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I remember hearing from somewhere that it's an ant or centipede. I couldn't tell you what kind though, sorry.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

bingo Toxic Frogs Get Their Poison From Mites
craig


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks, craig


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't believe that is the sole food item that they use.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Ants, mites, millipedes, and beetles are the food sources that dart frogs use to gain toxicity (although ants and mites are the primary ones).

http://www.pnas.org/content/101/21/8045.abstract

http://www.springerlink.com/content/l684578027572571/

http://www.pnas.org/content/104/21/8885.full

http://www.springerlink.com/content/t64tk14105841368/


----------

